# Side walk crews available Phila area



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

We are a growing snow removal co with our own steady clientelle, but this year we have purchased 4 more walk behind units, added solid individuals to our crews. We can provide the necessary crews and machines at your site to handle walkways that either you cant, don't want too or choose not too. Our inventory consiosts of 8 walk behind machines, 1 tractor mount snow blower and an 8' Meyers plow. My brother and I run this company and our customer service is priority #1.

Our message is getting out and "gaining traction!"

Seems there are a few Commercial Snow/Ice management companies that have recognized the benefits of focusing their efforts on plowing their large commercial lots and bringing us in to handle their walkways. The ironic thing is 2 companies said to us "we want to do what we do best." Were here to help you do that. Serving Philadelphia, Cherry Hill, Moorestown, Voorhees and immediate surrounding areas. 267-938-0693 and ask for Ben.


----------

